# Endurance Karting - 9th Sept 5.30pm - Lakeside Outdoor Track



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

I have been stupidly busy the past few months.... but several people have now asked when the next event is so i thought i'd arrange one again. Havent had time to make new contacts at a new circuit yet so its back at Lakeside im afraid...still...atleast its a good track!

The Details are...

*The price is Â£35 each * Its normally Â£45 each if you were to organise this yourself! Â£35 covers the helmets, race suits, gloves, karts, fuel, trophy for the top 3 teams. No hidden costs on the day (apart from if you want to buy a drink or food etc)

*The date is Saturday 9th September 2006.* 5:30pm arrival and briefing. 6:30pm on track for practice and 6:45pm Race Start.

*It is important you arrive on time. Anyone missing briefing cannot race!!*

THE RACE

The race format will be as follows:

Teams of 3
15mins Team Practice (so 5 mins each)
Standing grid start in random order
90min (1.5hrs) race (actual driving time per driver is 30mins)
Twin engine karts good for about 55mph

Times are

*5:30pm *- Arrival, Sign in, Suits and Helmets allocated, Briefing 
*6:30pm *- 15 min practice 
*6:45pm *- Race Starts 
*8:15pm *- Race Ends 
*8:30pm *- De-Brief, Trophies, Beer etc

THE TRACK

The track is approx 900m long and can be seen in the pictures attached.










The address is

Lakeside Karting Raceway
Arterial Road (A1306)
Thurrock
Essex
RM19 1EA

CLICK HERE for detailed map

I need 45 people minimum for this to go ahead.

thanks.

*ALSO* I thought id mention... this is not exclusively for forum members. If you have a friend or 2 you think would do it then invite them aswell as to be honest i doubt we will get all 45 from the forum anyway! Cheers! (obviously please tell me if you DO know someone that can come so i can keep track of numbers! TA)

Please can everyone let me know their full names aswell and also the full names of their friends that are coming to race.
___________________________________________________

SO FAR - *Green = Paid*

*CORRADO FORUM*

*Jedi-Knight83 - (Nathan Willits)
Jedi-Knight83 +17 - (Isaac Jackon)
Jedi-Knight83 +18 - (Ewan Campbell-Gillies)
Jedi-Knight83 +19 - (Will Nash)
Jedi-Knight83 +20 - (Alex Harris)
Jedi-Knight83 +21 - (Joed Campbell-Gillies)
Jedi-Knight83 +22 - (Shelly Campbell-Gillies)*
Jedi-Knight83 +1 - (Rob Hinkley)
Jedi-Knight83 +2 - (Blake Hinkley)
Jedi-Knight83 +3 - (Stuart Mclean)
Jedi-Knight83 +4 - (Mat Crowe)
Jedi-Knight83 +5 - (Kevin Steen)
Jedi-Knight83 +6 - (Vanessa Steen)
Jedi-Knight83 +7 - (Patrick Peja)
Jedi-Knight83 +8 - (Luke Taylor)
Jedi-Knight83 +9 - (Dan ???)
Jedi-Knight83 +10 - (???)
Jedi-Knight83 +11 - (Jonathan Carter)
Jedi-Knight83 +12 - (???)
Jedi-Knight83 +13 - (???)
Jedi-Knight83 +14 - (Ed)
Jedi-Knight83 +15 - (???)
Jedi-Knight83 +16 - (???)
Andi - (Andi Taylor)
Andi +1
Andi +2
Andi +3
Andi +4
Andi +5

*CLUB LUPO*

Rob GTI - (name please)
Rob GTI +1
Rob GTI +2
Dubwiser - (name please)

*TT FORUM*

ScoTTy - (Paul Scott)

*SELOC*

*Ed Wells - (Adrian Wells)*
WillB - (name please)
Mark - (Mark something i presume??)
Marcus81 - (Marcus Fellerman)
Marcus81 +1 - (Nick Kennedy)
Marcus81 +2 - (Liz Kennedy)
Marcus81 +3 - (Scotti)
Marcus81 +4 - (Kev Morhen)
Marcus81 +5 - (Claire)
Marcus81 +6 - (Clint Penfold)
Marcus81 +7 - (Peter Giles)

___________________________________________________

*!!PAYMENT!!*

Payment is required in full. This is because i have to pay for the whole thing on my card before the event. I know its quite far in the future but you can pay now and it will secure your space.

All payments will be fully refundable up until the time i pay for the track... which is normally a couple of weeks before the race!

After that time any person dropping out will only receive a refund if i manage to find another paying participant to fill the vacant space!

Refunds would be via cheque or bank transfer and will be Â£35 (even if you paid slightly more for paypal)

*PLEASE IGNORE THE FACT THE PAYMENT PAGE STILL HAS THE OLD DATE ON IT. I HAVENT HAD CHANCE TO MAKE A NEW PAGE. THE MONEY WILL STILL GO INTO MY ACCOUNT AS IT SHOULD. THANKS*



___________________________________________________

*TEAMS*

Once you have paid you will be allocated a team (unless you have organised your own team)
The start will be a rolling grid in a random order so dont worry if your team gets a high number.... it doesnt mean you will start at the back.

*1 - JK Racing*

Jedi-Knight83 - (Nathan Willits)
-
-

*2 - TEAM NAME TBC*

Ed Wells - (Adrian Wells)
-
-

*3 - TEAM NAME TBC*

Jedi-Knight83 +17 - (Isaac Jackon)
Jedi-Knight83 +18 - (Ewan Campbell-Gillies)
Jedi-Knight83 +19 - (Will Nash)

*4 - TEAM NAME TBC*

Jedi-Knight83 +20 - (Alex Harris)
Jedi-Knight83 +21 - (Joed Campbell-Gillies)
Jedi-Knight83 +22 - (Shelly Campbell-Gillies)

___________________________________________________


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That's a long way off!!

I'll need to do some checking first.

It was a blast last time in the rain. I've still got the printout in case "Genocidal Duck" starts getting above his station! :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

But i had the best spins


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

list updated


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

bump didly bump


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

quick bump


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

so Scotty and Duck... did you want to enter again?

ta


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll get the dates checked with mates etc.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

right i want to have all this sorted asap now as im away alot this month (no change there then :roll: :roll: )

Need first and last names of all drivers and then payment please. I know the list doesnt look full at the moment but it is definately going ahead. Alot of my friends have confirmed they are entering a team but not come back with names yet

If you want to race let me know asap

Thanks

Nathan


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Due to work commitments holidays got rearranged so I'm away for this.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

ok no worry... thanks for letting me know.


----------

